# I was JRA today and George Hincapie ...



## DoubleTap (Oct 23, 2005)

passed me on a time trial bike. The bike was sooo quiet.

TT


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen. If you were JRA, my guess is Big George would have been an unrecognizable blur.


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 23, 2005)

*We were at mile 15.5 ..*

on the American River Bike Trail. I was passing a group of school kids. So I was in the left lane. We also had oncoming traffic. 

My riding buddy was 20 ft ahead. He thinks it was Hincapie. 

Only George Hincapie wears a BMC team kit with stars and stripes and rides a stealth time trial bike. 

I need a team mechanic.

And to be fair. He gained a half mile on me and I never saw him.

TT

Most of the teams have been on the trail this week. Yesterday I saw eight teams.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was just giving you a hard time. I actually do believe you had a genuine Hincapie sighting. Kudos.


----------

